# Boiler Temperature vs Gauge Temperature



## JigsawR (3 d ago)

Hi All

Hoping someone can give some advice. I have a WIlliamson Thermoflow Gas boiler feeding baseboard system with 3 zones. On the boiler there is a Temperature dial and an Economy Adjust Dial and a separate guage to display the temperature (pretty standard i think).

What im seeing is when i set the boiler dial to any of 160/170/180/190 then the temperature gauge never goes above 140. It usually drops below 140, boiler fires, reaches about 140 then shuts off and continues this cycle. The baseboards are luke warm throughout this cycle and on cold days it struggles to reach theromstat defined room temperature

When i set the boiler temperature above 205 (not recommended i know so i dont keep it there for long) then the gauge will increase over a short period of time increments until its at 200 (at which point i set it down again to prevent damage). At this point the baseboards are a lot warmer to touch and the house seems to heat better and meet thermostat temperature.

So my question is should the gauge directly reflect the boiler dial temperature (i get there may be a difference due to gauge insertion, location difference etc. but it should be close right?)? i.e. if i set 180 then the gauge should be somewhere around 180? If it didnt go to 200 when at 205+ then i would just assume the gauge is broken but it almost seems like the dial is faulty and cant register a setting between 140 and 205 for some reason. Anyone any ideas?

Many thanks!!
Ross


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

Yes


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

You sound like a first year apprentice. There’s no shame in asking your master for advice. Believe it or not, one of the most important parts of his job is to teach future masters. If they don’t society collapses. Swallow your pride and ask at the end of the day after you punch out.


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

I didn’t bother to read the post, cuz the op didn’t bother to read the forums rules.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Your hot tub is defective, this model is much better.


----------



## JigsawR (3 d ago)

My bad. I thought this was a forum for helping. Didnt realise it was an elitist forum where gods of the construction world spend all day tickling each others ++++, guess ill go back to the pond scum. Good luck all!


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

JigsawR said:


> My bad. I thought this was a forum for helping. Didnt realise it was an elitist forum where gods of the construction world spend all day tickling each others +++, guess ill go back to the pond scum. Good luck all!


You intentionally ignored the email stating this forum is reserved for tradesmen. 

Stay awhile you'll get plenty more replies.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

JigsawR said:


> My bad. I thought this was a forum for helping. Didnt realise it was an elitist forum where* gods of the construction world* *spend all day tickling each others ++++, guess ill go back to the pond scum*. Good luck all!


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Typical “Rules for thee, not for me” mentality. What a sad clown world society we live in these days.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

OpenSights said:


> Typical “Rules for thee, not for me” mentality. What a sad clown world society we live in these days.


Is he a Juggalo?


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

JigsawR said:


> My bad. I thought this was a forum for helping. Didnt realise it was an elitist forum where gods of the construction world spend all day tickling each others ++++, guess ill go back to the pond scum. Good luck all!


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

skoronesa said:


> Is he a Juggalo?


He’s retreated to his safe space!


----------



## Shadyear (10 mo ago)

I like that hot tub where did you find it?


----------

